
 Apple TV+ | Apple's Netflix Competitor - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/25/apple-tv-plus-launch/
======
ihuman
Offical press release: [https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/03/apple-unveils-
apple-t...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/03/apple-unveils-apple-tv-
plus-the-new-home-for-the-worlds-most-creative-storytellers/)

------
DerekL
Actual title is “Apple unveils its subscription streaming service, Apple TV+”.
Also, you shouldn't use the Apple logo character (U+F8FF) in the title,
because it's in a Unicode private use area, and it won't appear correctly
unless it's displayed on an Apple device, or by use of a special fallback
font.

------
sahin-boydas
Press Release: [https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/03/apple-unveils-
apple-t...](https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019/03/apple-unveils-apple-tv-
plus-the-new-home-for-the-worlds-most-creative-storytellers/)

